# Warner's Safe Diabetes Cure Pressburg



## Skalous (Nov 11, 2010)

Good morning from old continent
 I found this Warner bottle during my beer bottles hunting.I use Google for any info regarding this bottle and see "only one known" Is it truthful info?Because if yes,here is second 

 Others bottle:Roncegno(Italy) and Veterinary Elite Fluid(Austria-Hungary)

 Skalous


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2010)

Very interesting Warners bottle!! Pressburg is now called Bratislava, and maybe it is genuine, I hope!!


----------



## boostinginvegas (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice Bottles look really good shape


----------



## Skalous (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes,I know.Bratislava was before 1993 city of my country.And bottle is 100% old & genuine.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Nov 12, 2010)

Very, very rare bottle. Would cause quite a stir if it turned up here in the UK.


----------



## marjorie040 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello Skalous,

 Your bottle is listed on Matt's CD of Antique American Medicines and he lists it at a 2003 price of $711.00

 I'm sure he will be along soon to tell you more about it's rarity.

 Great Bottle!

 Regards,


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 12, 2010)

Actually that was just the cure. The diabetes is rarer. 
 I saw the reference to one known and that was a pint. What's yours? I didn't see any qt's mentioned so far, been fun looking though.


----------



## phil44 (Nov 12, 2010)

I was just reading about the rarest Warner bottles and the Pressburg Diabetes was mentioned as one of them.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 12, 2010)

Never seen a Pressburg Diabetes for sale.
 The rarest Warners I have recorded selling is the London sample.
 A bit out of my sphere of attention though since they arent American meds.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Nov 12, 2010)

Have asked around. Apparently one sold here in the UK for Â£1200 earlier this year. So that's somewhere in the region of $1900, although I don't know if it was the same color.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Nov 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  deepbluedigger
> 
> Have asked around. Apparently one sold here in the UK for Â£1200 earlier this year. So that's somewhere in the region of $1900, although I don't know if it was the same color.


 
 ... and it has to be said that, as more and more people in continental Europe are searching for and collecting antique bottles, these are likely to become much easier to acquire over the next few years, so that (IMO very high) price may not be repeated for a very long time, if ever.


----------



## Skalous (Nov 12, 2010)

cowseatmaize: My bottle is pint.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Skalous
> 
> Good morning from old continent
> I found this Warner bottle during my beer bottles hunting.I use Google for any info regarding this bottle and see "only one known" Is it truthful info?Because if yes,here is second
> ...


 


 Great looking bottles, please show more.


----------



## glass man (Nov 12, 2010)

YES I AM WITH JOE.....GREAT LOOKING BOTTLES...MORE ..PLEASE???JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Skalous,

 Again, some beautiful bottles you have found.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 "Pressburg is the German name for the City of Bratislava located on both banks of the Danube River bordering both Austria and Hungary. It is the seat of government for Slovakia and, as you can imagine, it has changed hands down the centuries as the borders of Europe have been redrawn many times. It was renamed Bratislava in 1919 and appears to be quite picturesque. Apparently, Germans still refer to it as Pressburg. The above photo is courtesy of Wikipedia.

 For whatever reason, in 1888, Warner elected to open an office in Pressburg. Perhaps it was an effort to penetrate more into the market of central Europe. Whatever the motivation, the Pressburg Office has short-lived. It lasted only two years, until 1890. This, of course, accounts for the relative rarity of Pressburg Safe Cures. Indeed, when Seeliger published in 1974, he listed only one variant from the Pressburg Office, an amber pint Safe Cure the rareness of which he rated as â€œfew known.â€ (Seeliger No. 46). Even thirty years later, Pressburg Safe Cures are still rare. Frankly, I donâ€™t recall seeing one â€œin the fleshâ€ until the mid-1990â€²s. The Safe Cure appears only in a pint size in amber, olive green and aqua, with amber being the most frequently seen. The only other Pressburg variant is a pint Diabetes Cure with only one example known to exist.  Both the Pressburg Diabetes and the aqua Pressburg Safe Cure rank in the top 10 of the Rarest Warnerâ€™s. The labelled Pressburgs shown above are as rare as they come.

 Undoubtedly the collapse of the Soviet Union and the opening of commerce with Eastern Europe had made more of the Pressburg bottles available to collectors. However, given the short life of that Office, Warnerâ€™s Safe Cures from Pressburg will never be anything less than rare." From the excellent Warner's Safe Blog.


----------



## marjorie040 (Nov 13, 2010)

Skalous,

 My apologies to you and to Matt, too, I misread the information on the CD!!

 Note to self: improve attention to details!
 Regards,


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Feb 6, 2013)

I really need to get a Presburg its the only area we don't have in the collection yet and there is 3 more frankfurts on the way from overseas now ... heh

 That labeled example sure is a beauty!


----------

